# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  غوارديولا..و الاختبار الأصعب

## The Gentle Man

غوارديولا...اللاعب الأسطوري في خط وسط برشلونة في التسعينيات على مرمى حجر من تحقيق تاريخ جديد مع البلوغرانا عبر قيادته الفريق لتحقيق الألقاب خلال أول موسم له على  رأس الهيئة الفنية للبلوغرانا، مترجما بذلك الثقة الممنوحة له من طرف إدارة النادي و التي اعتبرت خطأ فادحا و تسرعا من طرف النقاد الرياضيين في إسبانيا الذين اعتبروا أن منح بيب غوارديولا كمدرب عديم الخبرة مهمة قيادة سفينة البرسا ضربا من الجنون...!

و على عكس التوقعات، انبهر العالم بالأداء الخيالي و المتكامل لفريق غوارديولا الذي أصبح يأكل الأخضر و اليابس و اصبح صاحب أحسن معدل تهديفي في أوربا، تمكن من خلاله من تصدر الدوري الإسباني الى يومنا هذا بفارق أربع نقاط عن أقرب ملاحقيه ريال مدريد، علاوة على التقدم بثباث نحو منصة التتويج بدوري الأبطال و الذي أصبح الفريق قاب قوسين و أدنى من الوصول الى المباراة النهائية حيث لم يتبقى سوى عقبة واحدة و هي تجاوز فريق تشيلسي من الدور نصف نهائي من البطولة. 

موضوعنا يتحدث عن مباراة تشيلسي التي تعتبر المحك الحقيقي للمدرب الشاب غوارديولا و طريقة تعامله معها، فالكل يعرف أن البلوز فريق قوي يمثل عقلية الكرة الإنجليزية المحضة، التي تعتمد على الضغط و الإندفاع البدني، و هو السر وراء تألق الأندية الإنجليزية مؤخرا على مستوى القارة الأوربية، لذا سينبغي على بيب دراسة حيثيات المباراة جيدا من الناحية الفنية و التكتيكية خصوصا أنه يقابل مدربا من أعظم التكتيكين على مستوى العالم  و هو غوس هيدينك و ذلك ما أبانه الهولندي في الكثير من المحافل الدولية عبر قيادته للعديد من المنتخبات و الأندية.

من الناحية التكيتيكية، الكل يعرف أن برشلونة ينتهج خطة 4-3-3 المعروفة بخطة الكرة الشاملة، و هي خطة تشمل التوازن بين الهجوم و الدفاع و استعمال خط الوسط كنقطة ربط بين الخطوط، و هي ناجحة لدى برشلونة نظرا لإمتلاكه أجنحة ممتازة تتمثل في الأرجنيتيني الساحر ميسي على جهة اليمين, وتارة إنييستا و هنري على الجهة اليسرى و يبقى إيتو كقلب هجوم صريح، خلفهم تشافي مايسترو خط الوسط و يايا توري لاعب الإرتكاز.

برشلونة قوته تتمحور في قدرته على امتلاك الكرة طيلة المباراة، ثم الإنطلاق نحو منطقة جزاء الخصم و أيضا قدرة لاعبيه على لعب الكثير من الأدوار، لكن ما يعيب البرسا هو أن الفريق عندما يخضع للضغط و غلق المساحات يعاني كثيرا و هذا هو المبدأ الذي سيبني عليه هيدينك خطته لوقف قوة البرسا على ملعبهم نظرا لأنه يمتلك الأسلحة لذلك، لذا ستعتبر المباراة الأهم في مسيرة بيب غوارديولا هذا الموسم الى غاية الآن حيث سينبغي عليه إيجاد حلول جديدة في حال تأزمت الأمور، نظرا لأن الخصم الآن يمتلك كل المقومات لمقارعة البلوغرانا و تحقيق الفوز على هيدينك سيعتبر المفتاح لدخوله الى مجموعة المدربين الكبار و هو في مقتبل مشواره التدريبي.

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

